

Gtkflow – interactive gtk3 flowgraph widgets - thejj
https://github.com/grindhold/libgtkflow

======
jesuslop
Nice Project. And for Qt there is also this:

[http://algoholic.eu/qnodeseditor-qt-nodesports-based-data-
pr...](http://algoholic.eu/qnodeseditor-qt-nodesports-based-data-processing-
flow-editor/)

------
thejj
Think of the awesome applications:

* GNU Radio

* Pulseaudio mixing

* Desktop environment configs

* (your program here)

